

Reminder: A few spots still open for the Cambridge/Boston Startup Meetup tonight - jmorin007
http://anyvite.com/events/home/tmokjxuwai/

======
fallentimes
Wow - over 100 people. Hopefully other big cities (and small ones too) can put
on Hacker News events like this.

Using anyvite, of course.

~~~
jmorin007
Yeah, we're pretty excited for the turnout tonight. Should be a good time
meeting everyone in the Boston area. Speakers should be excellent as well!

